# RoombaxLumpy



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So I thought I would start a thread to show the pairing we did for a latest litter, who are a week old now. Inspired by Xephs thread, but I am a little farther then Xeph lol.

This is Roomba (this photo was from a year or so ago, but she really hasn't changed much), sorry it does not show her feet, but this is the best picture I have of her 
I just realized I don't have that many to begin with on my computer. 

(Peaksview's Clean Sweep)









Here is a head shot, Roomba style, lol (again not the greatest of picture)










This is Lumpy (BISS CH. Lakewind's Invictus)









This is a linebreeding, and an English breeding. Unfortunately Lumpy's rich red and white did not shine through with the puppies, and we got 6 more Red brindles and whites (although one of the pups may turn out to be tan brindle). 

Still only have one red and white from our breeding, the rest are brindles of various shades. This is our third litter of bulldogs.

I found another photo of Roomba










And this is her pregnant, to show how much she gained.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Roomba and Lumpy are beautiful! I love English Bulldogs so much, definitely want to have one some day.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you, they are very much a joy to have. It is never a dull day with them.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

holy cow she gained a ton .... she looks like a completely different dog haha


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, we never expected such a small bitch to carry that many puppies, we thought 3 or 4 tops not 6.


----------

